# G.I. Joe: Die Abrechnung - Neuer Kino-Trailer veröffentlicht



## FlorianStangl (11. Februar 2013)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *G.I. Joe: Die Abrechnung - Neuer Kino-Trailer veröffentlicht* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: G.I. Joe: Die Abrechnung - Neuer Kino-Trailer veröffentlicht


----------



## OldShatterhand (11. Februar 2013)

Der erste Film war einfach nur ne tolle Popcorngaudi. Bei der man allerdings nicht weiter nachdenken durfte^^ Trotzdem freu ich mich auf den neuen. Nach dem ewigen Transformersscheiss ist das mal was anderes.


----------



## svd (11. Februar 2013)

Von Sienna Miller in Leder hatte ich mir mehr erwartet. 

Sonst war der erste Teil eh okay. Mei, basiert halt auch auf einer Spielzeugserie. Wo bleibt übrigens der "Mask" Film?


----------



## OldShatterhand (11. Februar 2013)

svd schrieb:


> Wo bleibt übrigens der "Mask" Film?


 Leck mich fett da wär ich aber ganz spitz drauf  wobei ich aber nur die Spielzeuge kenne, nicht die Trickserie.


----------



## Malifurion (11. Februar 2013)

2 Kisten Schokominz und eine Packung Kekse xD Wie geil ist das denn rofl.


----------

